# All of a sudden meds aren't right...



## Noreen63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,
Long story short. Internist sent me to Psychiatrist after trying 3 different anti-depressants to alleviate hyper symptoms which then vascillated to hypo symptoms. Psychiatrist (after running labs and listening to my list of symptoms) said it was not a mental health issue it was a thyroid issue. Started me on sustained release T3 worked with me to titrate meds which took about 6th months to get to a dose that was working. When I was feeling the best I was taking 52.5 mcg of slow released T3 twice a day. I felt great for two months. Then the Psych died.( Yes you read that right.) I continued meds while looking for another doctor . Started having some mild intermittant hyper symptoms again - waking up in the night, anxious, occassional heart palps, wired feeling. Finally got into new doc who ran new labs. He called me at the end of last week concerned about my labs. I am afraid based on the new labs he is going to take me off the meds that were working so well for a while. Not sure what is going on and would like some imput.

12/13/2011
TSH 3.94 (0.35 - 5.5)
Free t3 2.5 (2.0 - 4.0)
Free t4 .98 (.70 - 1.70)

2/15/2012
TSH 3.5 (0.27 - 4.2)
Free t3 2.4 (2.0 - 4.0)
Free t4 .88 (.80 - 1.80)
Rt3 189 (90 -350)

TPO Auto Abs 177 (0.0-35.0)
Thyrogolb Ab <20 (0.0-40.0)

11/01/2012
TSH .24 (0.24-5.6)
T3 Total 287 (80 - 200)
T Uptake 37.1 (32.0 - 48.4)
T4 2.4 (4.5 - 10.9)
FTI .9 (1.1 - 4.6)
Free T4 .25 (.63 - 1.23)

TPO Antibody 276.3 (0.0 - 8.9)

I am not sure why the Psych put me on just T3. I do not not if 105 mcg of T3 per day is an average dosage or not.

The newest labs were ordered by my newest doc and are from a different lab. I am not familiar with some of the tests. My antibodies are up and the range is lower. I am not sure if that is significant. Could it be the antibodies that are causing the swings. The Psych said he thought I probably had Hashimotos but without at FNA he couldn't know for sure. Not sure how to advocate for myself. It appears that the T3 is suppressing the TSH. Does that in turn suppress the production of T4??

Any input would be great.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I am not sure why the Psych put me on just T3. I do not not if 105 mcg of T3 per day is an average dosage or not.


Ask your doctor that question. I'm not sure why he has you on a T-3 only medication.

105mcg seems like a pretty high dose to me and it's suppressing your TSH for sure.

How do you feel being on that dose?


----------



## Noreen63 (Mar 5, 2012)

My understanding of why he used T3 is because he said I wasn't converting very well. I felt well on that dosage for a little over two months and then I started having some anxiety, occasional heart palps., started having difficulty sleeping. Typically, I would call the doctor and tell him my symptoms and he would direct me as to how to adjust the meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Noreen63 said:


> Hi all,
> Long story short. Internist sent me to Psychiatrist after trying 3 different anti-depressants to alleviate hyper symptoms which then vascillated to hypo symptoms. Psychiatrist (after running labs and listening to my list of symptoms) said it was not a mental health issue it was a thyroid issue. Started me on sustained release T3 worked with me to titrate meds which took about 6th months to get to a dose that was working. When I was feeling the best I was taking 52.5 mcg of slow released T3 twice a day. I felt great for two months. Then the Psych died.( Yes you read that right.) I continued meds while looking for another doctor . Started having some mild intermittant hyper symptoms again - waking up in the night, anxious, occassional heart palps, wired feeling. Finally got into new doc who ran new labs. He called me at the end of last week concerned about my labs. I am afraid based on the new labs he is going to take me off the meds that were working so well for a while. Not sure what is going on and would like some imput.
> 
> 12/13/2011
> ...


It is my humble opinion that you are way over medicated. Quite frankly, I have never heard of anyone being on 105 mcg. of T3. That is rather scary!

I take 3 1/2 grains of Armour which is 31 mcg. of T3 ; I am very very active and always have been all my life. That is my set point.

Your psyche was correct about the Hashimoto's. I love psychiatrists for their medical training is complete before they even go for the psyche major. Awesome!

T3 in fact does suppress the TSH and yes, the FT4 usually comes in low but I have never seen it that low. You do need some T4 for proper peripheral deoiodination of your thyroid hormones.

T3 is very supportive of the limbic system but too much would not be good for the limbic system either.

Please let us know what happens here. We all want you to be well.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a guess but maybe they are trying to clear the Reverse T3 from your system. I don't have a lot of knowledge on this and it is controversial, but I have read that to clear the Reverse T3, some doctors will give just T3 or a combo.

Like I said, I am not necessarily an advocate or opponent, just giving info on what I have read.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 12/13/2011 *Were you on medications here? How much and what.*
> TSH 3.94 (0.35 - 5.5)
> Free t3 2.5 (2.0 - 4.0)
> Free t4 .98 (.70 - 1.70)
> ...


Noreen,

Can you please list what medications you were taken when the labs were drawn.

I find it very peculiar your doctor has chosen to treat you with T-3 only medications.


----------



## Noreen63 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was not on any meds for the first two sets of labs. I started meds after 2nd set of labs. The only med I am on is sustained release T3. I take vitamins (C and D) but no other meds.
I looked up FTI and itstands for free thyroxine index.


----------

